

Everything You Need to Know About Unicorn - wifelette
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2010/everything-you-need-to-know-about-unicorn/

======
hopeless
Everything you need to know about Unicorn... except what on Earth is Unicorn!
A one-line summary wouldn't have gone amiss.

~~~
nocman
I was thinking the exact same thing. I got through most of the first
paragraph, then quickly scrolled down through the article looking for an
obvious summary. No luck. I just went back and clicked the link to the Unicorn
readme ( <http://unicorn.bogomips.org/> ) and _that_ had a decent summary at
the top. Still, it would have been much better for this summary to have been
in the article also. Perhaps they were expecting anyone who read the article
to have already known what Unicorn was.

------
pie
More documentation on Unicorn is always nice, since it feels a little sparse
in places, and sometimes I'm left wondering whether I've overlooked something
in my production setup.

Could have used a little more discussion on signals (e.g. USR2 for reloading
code) or possibly other daemon control type issues, which I recall doing the
most fiddling with.

I'd still like to hook Unicorn up to Munin or Nagios (for historical stats,
not process monitoring), but haven't found any resources on the subject.

------
ciupicri
> Down for Maintenance

I guess this proves that unicorns don't really exist.

~~~
wifelette
Ha!

It's back up, either way :p

------
vegai
Nice. Also a discussion on Rainbows! would be very useful. Something that
would cover in what cases its different types of concurrency can work, etc.

